# Hauptschwingenlager Torque



## Andi-one (8. April 2008)

das Hauptschwingenlager von meinem Torque 3 2006 hat's zerlegt bzw. hat Spiel.

Bei Canyon wurde mir gesagt, dass es da kein Ersatzset gibt, ich müsste das Rad einschicken und dann würrde es fertig gemacht werden.
Da ich das Rad aber nicht einschicken möchte, ist jetzt die Frage warum hier im Forum von Ersatzsets gesprochen wird.
Wusste der gute Mensch am Telefon nichts von dem Set, oder gibt es ein solches Set nicht von Canyon evtl. von einem anderen Hersteller???

Oder sollte ich einfach bei SKS anrufen und die Maße von den beiden Kugellagern durchgeben???


----------



## 4Stroke (8. April 2008)

Die Kugellager kannst du nachkaufen, beispielsweise im Werkzeugfachhandel.

Einfach die Nummer durchgeben und bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beebob (8. April 2008)

Oder sollte ich einfach bei SKS anrufen und die Maße von den beiden Kugellagern durchgeben???[/QUOTE]


Bau die Lager aus - auf den Lagern ist die DIN - Bezeichung zu sehen.
Mit dieser Bezeichnung kannst du die Lager nach bestellen.
Ansonsten kannst du die Lager auch einem Fachhandel vorlegen, die
wissen dann genau, welchen Ersatz du brauchst.


----------



## Lutz-2000 (8. April 2008)

Hallo,
Das Hauptlager vom Torque hat die Bezeichnung:
61902 -2RS (Links /rechts gleich)
Abmessungen: 28mm/15mm/7mm (Außendurchmesser/Innendurchmesser/Breite)
Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## modul17 (8. April 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe auch ein  Rad aus dieser Serie die Lager in diesem Konstrukt sind eh Ungenügender Qualität der Herrsteller ist Kako bei mir ist das so!
Ich verdiene nu mein Geld seit 15 Jahren im Maschinenbau aber sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Da kommt eines zum anderen, die Innenpassung war fürn Arsch Oval und zu eng da hält kein lager und läuft schon im ansatz Rau.
Ich habs mir auf ne Fräse gespannt mitte aufgenommen und erstmal nen Kreis mit ner gescheiten Passung gefräst nu gehts läuft nicht mehr Rau.
Ein tipp noch anbei sofort alle Lager machen, un siehe zu das Du dir merkst wo die ganzen Beilagscheiben reinkommen.
MFG


----------



## Beebob (9. April 2008)

Hi,
die Firma Kako ist eigentlich ein Lieferant für Dichtungen.
Das Lager  61902-2RS ist ein einreihiges Rillenkugellager mit Dichtungen.
Genauer gesagt die Bezeichnung 2RS: Stahlblecharmierte Dichtscheiben
aus Acrylnitril-Butadien-Kautschuk (NBR) auf beiden Seiten.
Eigentlich kein Lager, welches man im Handel einfach beschaffen kann.
Werde es gleich mal bei einem Lieferanten anfragen.
Schon interssant zu lesen, wie genau   die Passungen für die Lager 
bearbeitet wurden.





modul17 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe auch ein  Rad aus dieser Serie die Lager in diesem Konstrukt sind eh Ungenügender Qualität der Herrsteller ist Kako bei mir ist das so!
> Ich verdiene nu mein Geld seit 15 Jahren im Maschinenbau aber sowas habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Da kommt eines zum anderen, die Innenpassung war fürn Arsch Oval und zu eng da hält kein lager und läuft schon im ansatz Rau.
> Ich habs mir auf ne Fräse gespannt mitte aufgenommen und erstmal nen Kreis mit ner gescheiten Passung gefräst nu gehts läuft nicht mehr Rau.
> ...


----------



## githriz (9. April 2008)

Beebob schrieb:


> Genauer gesagt die Bezeichnung 2RS: Stahlblecharmierte Dichtscheiben
> aus Acrylnitril-Butadien-Kautschuk (NBR) auf beiden Seiten.


Woher hast du denn die Info?
Afaik ist die Bedeutung von 2RS lediglich "beidseitig schleifende Gummidichtung".
61902-2RS bezeichnet ein ganz normales Standard Lager. Gibts für ein paar  im Netz. Z.B. hier: http://www.kugellagershop-berlin.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=54&products_id=619&osCsid=71dc7c61e102f829da80a1eda1e4c837


----------



## Andi-one (9. April 2008)

habs gerade im Fachhandel bestellt, soll morgen geliefert werden von daher kein Thema!!!

Danke!!!


----------



## xstephanx (9. April 2008)

Mein Innenlager is auch kaputt...also bei der Kurbel da.
Naja, wird jetzt gegen XT  ausgetauscht.


----------



## Eike. (9. April 2008)

xstephanx schrieb:


> Mein Innenlager is auch kaputt...also bei der Kurbel da.
> Naja, wird jetzt gegen XT  ausgetauscht.



Das ist allerdings etwas ganz anderes  Hier geht es nicht um das Innenlager/Tretlager sondern das Hauptlager der Antriebsschwinge.


----------



## Beebob (9. April 2008)

githriz schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn die Info?
> Afaik ist die Bedeutung von 2RS lediglich "beidseitig schleifende Gummidichtung".
> 61902-2RS bezeichnet ein ganz normales Standard Lager. Gibts fÃ¼r ein paar â¬ im Netz. Z.B. hier: http://www.kugellagershop-berlin.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=54&products_id=619&osCsid=71dc7c61e102f829da80a1eda1e4c837



Die Info, bzw. die genaue Bezeichnung habe ich aus dem SKF Katalog.
Ein SKF Lager kostet 7,99 â¬/Stck + Mwst., d.h. der Preis gilt nicht fÃ¼r den Einzelhandel - wahrscheinlich etwas teurer.
Habe mir den o.g. Link angesehen - naja  2.- â¬/ St. - das kann nur eine
Billigproduktion aus irgend einen asiatischen Land sein.
Lass lieber die Finger davon - auch wenn der Preis noch so verlockend ist.
Die Dinger sind zu minderwertig und halten nicht lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## modul17 (9. April 2008)

Beebob schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Firma Kako ist eigentlich ein Lieferant für Dichtungen.
> Das Lager  61902-2RS ist ein einreihiges Rillenkugellager mit Dichtungen.
> Genauer gesagt die Bezeichnung 2RS: Stahlblecharmierte Dichtscheiben
> ...



Hallo
Schön nu weiß ich auch was Kako macht ich habe gedacht das währe ein Rumänisches Produkt mit von Kinderhand Polierten Kugeln oder so 
Und das mit den Lagerpassungen ist nicht das einzige, an der Anlenkwippe für den Dämper ist auch noch ein ganz übles Ding das sollt Ihr wissen war auf jeden Fall bei mir so. An der Dämpferaufhängung an der Wippe ist die ausräumstrategie nicht gut gewählt, da steht bis ca zur hälfte Material von ca 0,1mm da diese verbindung hauptsächlig auf Kraftschluß beruht verschenkt man dort Funktionsfläche die eigendlich gerade dort sehr wichtig ist weil das schon arg beansprucht wird.
Einfach Wippe ausbauen merken wo die Beilagscheiben waren ist auch so ein Mangel mit den Scheiben meine ich, und dann die Fläche mit ner Schlichtfeile wegfeilen die Farbe ist zwar weg aber wenigstens ist das für den Belastungsfall besser ausgeführt.
Es gibt noch mehr was ich schreiben könnte. Mal sehen wohin das hier fürt 
Ich bleibe am Ball auf bedarf Mai ich auch gern mal Bilder meiner ewigen Baustelle.
Bis dahin Männer


----------



## Beebob (10. April 2008)

Setzt doch mal bitte ein paar Bilder zu der Problematik ins Forum.
Das wäre für die Verständlichkeit besser - so erspart man sich evtl. Fragen.


----------



## Beebob (10. April 2008)

Andi-one schrieb:


> habs gerade im Fachhandel bestellt, soll morgen geliefert werden von daher kein Thema!!!
> 
> Danke!!!



wieviel soll es denn kosten im Fachhandel?


----------



## Andi-one (11. April 2008)

Beebob schrieb:


> wieviel soll es denn kosten im Fachhandel?



ich habe die Lager heute erhalten...
Kostenpunkt 2 Lager ca. 40 (von SKF)

Lager ist bereits eingebaut und das Spiel im Hinterbau ist verschwunden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2008)

wucher


----------



## modul17 (11. April 2008)

Beebob schrieb:


> Setzt doch mal bitte ein paar Bilder zu der Problematik ins Forum.
> Das wäre für die Verständlichkeit besser - so erspart man sich evtl. Fragen.[/Q
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (9. Mai 2009)

mein hauptlager vom 2006er torque ist auch ausgeschlagen. leider komme ich beim ausbau nicht mehr weiter.

das hab ich bisher draußen:




links:




rechts:




kann mir einer sagen wie es jetzt weitergeht? ich hab schonmal probiert, vorsichtig mit ner 10er und ner 19er nuss von links uns von rechts zu hämmern, aber da tut sich bisher nichts.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2009)

Dürfte das gleiche sein: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5853713&postcount=1


----------



## Blackwater Park (9. Mai 2009)

ne, das ist beim torque leider komplett anders als beim nerve. da ist gar kein gewinde wo man ne schraube ansetzen könnte zum rauskloppen, nur blanke hülsen (siehe bild). ich vermute mal, dass man eine 10er nuss auf die innere hülse setzen und sie dann mit grober gewalt herausschlagen muss. ich weiß aber nicht von welcher seite und will auch nichts riskieren, falls es nicht stimmt.


----------



## Faunus Deus (9. Mai 2009)

Das ist genau der richtige Ansatz, mit der Nuss die Achse durch das 
"feste" Lager austreiben, dann fällt diese zusammen mit dem "losen" Lager
auf der anderen Seite heraus.
Das "feste" Lager ist das, welches mit dem Sprengring gesichert war,
ich glaube es ist die Antriebsseite, es liegt innen im Rahmen auf einem 
Steg auf.
Danach von der anderen Seite dieses "feste" Lager austreiben.

Grüsse, FD


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Mai 2009)

ja, der sprengring war auf der antriebsseite. d.h. der steg ist auch rechts, und man muss zuerst nach links austreiben, damit die achse nicht durch den steg getrieben werden muss?

schafft man das das eigentlich ohne heißluftpistole?


----------



## Faunus Deus (10. Mai 2009)

Ja, richtig, so habe ich es gemacht.
Die Achse selber hat auch noch 2 Stege, um den 
Abstand der Lager zueinander festzulegen, das heisst,
dass sie das nichtantriebsseitige Lager mit herausdrückt.
Ich habe ein Kupferrohr 15x1 durch das antriebsseitige Lager
gegen die Achse geschlagen, hatte vorher etwas angewärmt,
ging aber relativ einfach raus.

FD


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Mai 2009)

ok, ich hab den rahmen jetzt mit ner heißluftpistole etwas aufgeheizt und dann von rechts nach links mit ner nuss gegen die achse gehauen, irgendwann ist dann das linke lager samt achse herausgeflogen.

ausgebaut:




links:




rechts:




bei dem versuch, von links nach rechts das rechte lager herauszuschlagen, hat allerdings der innere lagerring risse bekommen, ein kleines stück ist sogar herausgebrochen:




jetzt habe ich angst, dass mir das lager komplett zerbröselt, bis auf den äußeren lagerring. ich wüsste nicht, wie ich den dann wieder aus dem rahmen herausbekommen sollte, da er ja innen auf dem steg im rahmen aufliegt. mein plan ist jetzt, eine gewindestange mit muttern zu besorgen, mit der ich das lager dann zwischen den beiden buchsen einklemmen kann, um das lager beim herausschlagen zu stabilisieren. so ungefähr:




oder hat jemand ne bessere idee?


----------



## Faunus Deus (10. Mai 2009)

Ist 'ne gute Idee, alternativ irgendwas mit 15mm Aussendurchmesser
durch das Lager Stecken, theoretisch sollte es dann auch soweit stabil sein,
dass es nicht mehr auseinanderfallen kann, theoretisch.

Die Frage wäre noch, ob diese Endkappe der Achse/Buchse durch das Loch 
in dem Steg des Rahmens passt.
Ansonsten mit der Achse selber und dem Bolzen wieder zusammenbauen,
natürlich dann ohne das eine Lager, und dann damit austreiben, hab nur
ein bissl Angst um die Achse.


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Mai 2009)

ja, das passt da durch. die buchsen haben einen außendurchmesser (groß) von 20mm, der steg im rahmen hat einen innendurchmesser von knapp 24mm. die stege auf der achse haben sogar nur 18mm außendurchmesser, daher wäre es wohl auch egal, welche seite man zuerst herausschlägt.


----------



## Faunus Deus (10. Mai 2009)

Andersherum wäre halt die Gefahr, dass man das
lose Lager weiter in den Rahmen treibt, aber theoretisch ist 
es egal, richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Mai 2009)

ok, daran hab ich nicht gedacht. dann ist es wohl doch besser, erst nach links auszutreiben.


----------



## Blackwater Park (14. Mai 2009)

mit viel heißer luft und nem hammer, der auch als phallus-symbol durchgehen würde, hat es dann irgendwann geklappt:




die tatwaffen:





das einpressen der neuen lagerschalen ging dann mit gewindestange und den richtigen unterlegscheiben ganz easy, sogar ohne aufheizen.

nächstes mal kauf ich die lager aber im netz. ich hab bei KSA für das hier 21,70 (pro stück!) bezahlt:




oder gibts da große qualitätsunterschiede?


----------



## fox hunter (14. Mai 2009)

hallo, ich hatte an der unteren däpfer aufnahme spiel, hab die buchsen getauscht, spiel war kurz weg, aber nach ner kleinen runde auf der starße wieder da. kann es sein das die schraube en hau weg hat?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200316571435

Sind ja genormt - aber die Qualität von INA oder japanischen ist sicher höher. Ich denke aber dass man das für diese Anwendung nicht merkt.

@fox hunter: die Schraube zieht man fest. Was soll dann an der klappern? Wenn die Buchse immernoch Spiel hat, kann man das ja fühlen (ebenso an den Lagern).


----------



## fox hunter (14. Mai 2009)

ja eben deswegen ja meine frage. sind ja neue buchsen. aber das spiel ist immer noch da. na der gleichen stelle. was kanns denn sein?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2009)

Du hast aber schon die ptfe Gleitbuchse im Dämpfer gewechselt, oder, und nicht die Metallhartware zur Dämpferbefestigung? 

Ansonsten hatte ich das auch mal, hab dann eine andere ptfe Gleitbuchse eingepresst, dann wars weg. Vielleicht ne Fehlproduktion gewesen.


----------



## fox hunter (14. Mai 2009)

ich hab diese buchsen gewechselt:


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2009)

Das waren die Falschen!
Das Gleitlager im Dämpferauge musst du wechseln!
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p18048_Fuehrungsbuchsen-fuer-Swinger.html


----------



## fox hunter (14. Mai 2009)

ach quatsch, na da hat mich mein mechaniker aber diesmal schlecht beraten. danke, dann werd ich die mal bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2009)

Einbau übrigens so:
Schraubstock, Stück cu-Rohr aus´m Baumarkt und die alte Hülse mit der Neuen auspressen. Man kann auch noch die Alubuchse in die Hülse stecken damit sie nicht verkratzt. Die Dinger sind übrigens genormt.


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. Mai 2009)

da ich per PM zum einpressen gefragt wurde:

das einpressen der neuen lager geht am besten mit einer gewindestange und unterlegscheiben, die einen außendurchmesser von 28mm haben. die sind in wirklichkeit etwas kleiner, so dass sie nicht im rahmen stecken bleiben, bei mir jedenfalls. da der innendurchmesser der 28er u-scheiben zu groß für die muttern war, musste ich es noch mit kleineren unterlegscheiben stapeln. gut einfetten und aufpassen dass es nicht verkantet.

zuerst muss natürlich das rechte lager rein, das auf dem steg im rahmen aufliegen soll. dadurch wird ja die position der lager im rahmen festgelegt. wenn man zuerst das linke einpressen würde, könnte es zu weit nach rechts rutschen.

beim zusammenschrauben muss man beachten, dass die beiden hülsen, die von links und rechts in die lager gesteckt werden, unterschiedliche dicken haben. die dicke kommt nach rechts. bei mir guckte die rechte dann allerdings etwas weiter raus als die linke:




das war aber ab werk auch schon so, wie man an den scheuerspuren auf der linken seite sieht. ein kleiner spalt ist zwar da, aber wenn da schlamm reinkommt, wird die pulverbeschichtung abgeschmirgelt:




ist das bei allen versionen so? (meins ist wie gesagt ein torque 2 baujahr 2006.)


----------



## makoshark (9. Juni 2009)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das Hauptlager vom Torque hat die Bezeichnung:
> 61902 -2RS (Links /rechts gleich)
> Abmessungen: 28mm/15mm/7mm (Außendurchmesser/Innendurchmesser/Breite)
> ...



Hi, 
are these bearings also OK for Torque 2008 ES 8.0?

Thanks in advance,
Marko


----------



## fitze (13. Dezember 2009)

Das ich mein Torque gerade komplett zerlegt habe hier mal die vervollständigte Liste aller Lager

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Kurtchen (13. Dezember 2009)

Super mit der Liste, Danke


----------



## maddin80 (16. März 2010)

Hallo!
Ok, hier staubt es ja fast schon, aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal. Ich möchte meinem Rad (Torque FR 8.0 2008 ) mal etwas Pflege zukommen lassen und die Hinterbau warten, hat jemand zufällig die Drehmomente für den kompletten Hinterbau? In der Anleitung sind leider keine zu finden und Canyon meint, sie brauchen ca 2Tage??????????? dafür, um sie mir per Mail zu schicken! Wenn die es nicht wieder vergessen!!!!!!!!!

Gruß und Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnarrt (23. Oktober 2010)

Damit es weniger wird, mit dem Staub...
Ich bin auch grad dabei Lager zu wechseln und so ne detaillierte Anleitung wie diese hier:
http://rapidshare.com/files/227490951/Anleitung_Haupt-Schwingenlager_Nerve_ES_AM_ESX.pdf.html
wäre wirklich Klasse.

Wenn einer von Euch seine Lager wechselt wäre es schön wenn er es dokumentieren kann


----------



## piotty (24. Oktober 2010)

klasse beschreibung! werde es sofort abspeichern. danke


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. März 2011)

Danke für die Beschreibung zum Torque Hauptschwingenlagerwechsel.
Hab fast alles raus, aber das mit dem Ausschlagen hätt ich mich jetzt
so ohne weiteres nicht getraut.

die Nerve Beschreibung ist für das Torque NICHT zu gebrauchen.

So die Sachen sind alle getauscht, die alten Lager waren hinüber. Fakt ist
aber auch, ich würds nicht wieder machen. Viel zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## taucher_simon (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ist die Liste der Lager auch noch für ein Torque von 2011 gültig??

Danke!


----------



## Lord_DeeMax (31. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit. Auch wenn der thread schon etwas älter ist, vllt kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie ich das Schwingenhauptlager beim Torque ab Bj. '11 ausbauen kann, das ist ja etwas anders konstruiert als bei den Bjahren davor.

Danke schonmal


----------



## AndiPedale (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 


ich sitz nach 3 Jahren sehr intensivem Gebrauch jetzt auch am Lagertausch - ich denke, 3 Jahre ist mehr als ok.

Jedenfalls hab ich alle Lager raus - bis auf das Hauptlager, aber ich denke das bekomm ich mit brachialer Gewalt noch raus - von der Antriebsseite aus versteht sich.

Was mir allerdings etwas Sorgen macht ist das Einpressen - ich hab eins von der Dämpferhalterung schon eingepresst mit einer Gewindestange, diversen Unterlegscheiben und 2 Muttern - allerdings hat sich das Lager immer wieder verkantet.

Jetzt meine Frage - hat irgend wer Tipps zum Einpressen?

Vielen Dank schon mal /// Andy


----------



## maddin80 (16. April 2013)

Falls wer es noch gebrauchen kann:

Drehmomente für das Torque FR 2008 ( Quelle Service Canyon )

alle M4 Schrauben 4-6 Nm
alle M5 Schrauben 9-10 Nm
alle M6 Schrauben 9-10 Nm
alle M8 Schrauben 16Nm

das Hauptlager sollte mit 22-25 Nm angezogen werden.

Hauptschwinglager ( Hauptlager ) 6902RS habe ich mir bei 
Willy Kolb GmbH
Düsseldorfer Str. 18
40764 Langenfeld

Tel. 02173 9108-0

besorgt.


----------



## Cyb3rd3vi1 (24. Juni 2016)

Falls einer noch den Thread liest und mir helfen könnte, undzwar hab ich ein torque fr 8.0 von '09, da bin ich grade dabei alle Lager zu wechseln, weil die die vorher drin waren nicht mehr zu gebrauchen waren. Allerdings verging soviel eit und ich habe auch noch nie wirklich lager eingepresst und wollte fragen, ob mir jemand eine detailierte anleitung schreiben oder schicken könnte, wie ich alles wieder zusammen baue, Lager sind alle bestellt. Nun noch eine Frage, wenn ich den Rahmen einmal sand strahle, dass er roh wird und mit klarlack versiegeln lasse, muss ich alle stellen die für die lager sind abkleben oder passt das dann noch?


----------



## KMueffke (2. August 2017)

Moin,
Hab das Torque ES 9.0 von 2009.
Das sind wieder zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe oder :-(

Jemand ne Idee, wie ich hier alles raus bekomme?

Antriebsseite





Non drive side


 

Mir gehen leider die Ideen aus.
Wenn ihr mir nicht n heißen Tipp geben könnt muss ich es wohl zu Canyon schicken...


----------



## Catweazle81 (2. August 2017)

Explosionszeichnung: torque_es_09.pdf

Denke, von einer Seite über das sleeve (1) eine Lagerseite herausschlagen. Hierbei wird Dir wahrscheinlich das Lager in seine Einzelteile zerfallen. Sprich, der Innenring samt Kugeln entgegenkommen und der äußere Ring wird vorerst im Lagersitz verbleiben. Dann schaust Du mit der Taschenlampe hinter die Sitze der Lagerringe. Eine Seite hast Du gut anpack, die andere Seite hat extra ein Loch für ein Werkzeug (Splintentreiber, Durchschlag, Schraubenzieher). Dann vorsichtig herausschlagen und darauf achten, dass sich der Lagerring nicht verkantet. Ggfls. korrigieren. Der Rest sollte sich dann ergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KMueffke (2. August 2017)

Danke, endlich ein Lichtblick.
Vielen Dank für die Zeichnung.
Also meinst du erstmal (mit Gewalt) das so genannte Sleeve rausschlagen? Also z.B.mit der erwähnten 10er Nuss?


----------



## Catweazle81 (2. August 2017)

Korrekt. Auf der Antriebsseite sollte laut Zeichnung noch ein Sicherungsring verbaut sein. Soweit ich das Deinen Bildern entnehmen kann, hast Du diesen schon entfernt. Anders kann ich mir laut Zeichnung keinen Reim draus machen, wie es sonst funktionieren sollte.


----------



## KMueffke (2. August 2017)

Ok, danke für deine Hilfe.
Ja Sicherungsring hab ich schon draußen.
Dann muss ich wohl n größeren Hammer suchen...


----------



## KMueffke (3. August 2017)

Nachdem Canyon mir geraten hat das bike lieber einzusenden, hab ich mir gedacht, jetzt erst recht 

Hat geklappt... 

 

 



Bischen hats am Rahmen leider geschliffen, weil die 10er Nuss sich im Rahmen etwas verkanntet hat, weil der Durchmesser zu groß war. Wusste ja vorher nicht, dass er sich innen noch weiter verjüngt.
Aber hinterher ist man ja immer schlauer.
Vielleicht hilft es wem anders bei der nächsten "Operation".

Danke für die Ratschläge!


----------

